# Hair loss on 4 month old Vizsla



## Penny91115 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a 4 month old female Vizsla pup. She's had a bald spot on her tail since about the time I got her. The vet scraped it to see about ring worm and nothing came back. Can't figure out what's causing it. I've changed her diet because she didn't seem interested in her food so I switched her to nutro but haven't noticed any difference in the haIrish loss on her tail. She's the sweetest pup and doesn't act like it bothers her but I was curious if anyone has had the same problems. It's an oval shaped bald spot on the middle of her tail. Thanks a lot


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Could be demodectic mange which is common in pups and will resolve on its own... it could also be from trauma.

You can try rubbing coconut oil on it a few times a day. That should coax the hair to grow back in over time - it will take a few months.


----------



## tukangbecak (Dec 12, 2015)

I noticed the same thing on my new pup. When I picked him up at the breeder at 8 weeks, I noticed a difference patch of lighter coloring on the tail (top of mid-tail) and thought nothing of it. But at the vet's I took a close look at the tail and noticed that the patch was definitely due to thinning of his coat. The vet said we will keep an eye on it. I have been doing some research and am going to try the following combo:
1. Benzoyl Peroxide shampoo
2. Drvey Nu-Stock ointment
3. Fish oil on food
I'll let you know if this works. There is something called "stud tail," which I suspect might be the problem. I suggest looking it up. If I see an improvement, I'll repost.


----------



## tukangbecak (Dec 12, 2015)

So I showed the vet the stuff that I had bought to try and deal with the spot, and he said, "Don't use that stuff." He gave me some antibiotic ointment to put on the spot 2 times a day, and it went away. I hope it stays away, but the spot really bothers me and not my pooch anyway.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Baldness like that is typically caused by either ringworm or mange. If you put stuff on it 2x/day, it sounds like mange. Be aware that this is an autoimmune issue (which they outgrow), but until then, there might also be flare ups.

The good news is the hair grows back, although it takes a while.


----------

